# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Uuden hallituksen liikennepolitiikka?

## Mikko Laaksonen

Vaalit on käyty, ja uuden hallituksen todennäköinen runko on Kokoomus, SDP ja Perussuomalaiset. 
Millainen tulee olemaan uuden hallituksen liikennepolitiikka?

Arvioisin, että pääosan liikennepoliittisesta ohjelmasta kirjoittavat Autoliitto, Linja-autoliitto, AKT ja VR yhtymän paperista otetaan muu kuin ratojen rahoitus.

Joukkoliikennehankkeita jotka ovat heikoilla:
- Pisara
- Länsimetron jatke Tapiola-Kivenlahti ja Östersundomin metro
- Tampereen ja Turun raitiotiet

Joukkoliikennehankkeita jotka voivat olla kohtuullisen vahvoilla:
- Seinäjoki - Oulu - rataremontti
- Alueelliset paikallisjunaliikenteet

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Olisikohan vähän ennenaikaista tätä pohtia, kun mielestäni ei edes ole varmaa, saadaanko tuolla pohjalla hallitusta kasaan. Mutta jos tuolla pohjalla mennään, meillä on sisäisesti hajanainen hallitus, mikä yleensä tarkoittaa toimintakyvytöntä hallitusta, joka ei tee juuri mitään. Muuta riideltävää riittänee niin paljon, että liikenneasioihin ei juuri puututa ja kompromissina ei juuri mitään tehdä. Tuleva liikenneministeri saanee huseerata koko lailla omillaan, ja hänen nimi vaikuttaa todella paljon. Mutta mitään strategista otetta liikenneasioihin on turha odottaa. Niin kuin ei juuri muihinkaan asioihin. Mahdollista liikennepoliittista ohjelmaa en osaa lainkaan ennakoida, koska pysty arvaamaan, minkälaisten sattumanvaraisten lehmänkauppojen tulema se olisi.

----------


## ultrix

Ainakin Pirkanmaan edustajista autoiluun nykyistä vähemmän ja bussi- ja raideliikenteelle enemmän painottaen raideliikennettä haluavia SEKÄ lähijunaa ja raitiotietä yhdessä yhtenä kokonaisuutena, jakaen valtion tuki molempiin kuntien kesken esim. asukasluvun mukaan lupautuneita ovat kokoomuksesta *Arto Satonen* ja *Pauli Kiuru* sekä demareista *Hanna Tainio*. Autoilua kannattaa ja paikallisjunia vastustaa Kihniön persu *Lea Mäkipää*, epäselviä kiertely-kaartelu–vastauksia tuli *Kimmo Sasilta* (kok) ja *Saara Karhulta* (sd).

Raideliikenneihmisistä Satonen ja Tainio ovat ministeriainesta, epämääräisyys-tyypit Sasi ja Karhu ovat toisaalta myös (Sasihan oli jo LM:nä kymmenen vuotta sitten). Mäkipään ministeriyteen en halua uskoa, yli 60-vuotiaalle voisi olla liikaa pyöritystä valtioneuvosto + eduskunta + kunnanvaltuusto + muut luottamustoimet.

Sitten täytyy muistaa, että iso rooli on myös valiokunnilla, jotka koostuvat kaikista kansanedustajista, myös oppositiolaisista.

----------


## teme

Jos pitää veikata, niin sanoisin että mennään suurenpiirtein VM:n ja Liikenneviraston nuoteille. Tarkemmat poliittiset perustelut alempana, mutta näin siinä yleensä käy kun hallitus on poliittisesti erimielinen.

Otetaan ensin se Liikenneviraston papru. Rahoituksen suhteen ehdotetut muutokset on rajuja. Suluissa muutos vanhaan, summat vuositasolla:

Liikennöitävyyden säilyttäminen 1050 M€ (+110 M€)
- Väylien kunnon ylläpito 500 M€ (+80 M€)
- Väylien hoito ja käyttö 400 M€ (+10 M€)
- Liikenteen hallinta, jäänmurto 100 M€ (+10 M€)
- Saaristoliikenne 50 M€ (+10 M€)

Liikenneolosuhteiden parantaminen 370 M€ (-280 M€)
- Pienet parantamistoimet 160 M€ (+35 M€)
*- Isot investoinnit 210 M€ (-315 M€)*

Joukkoliikenteen tuki 130 M€ (+40 M€)
- Kaupunkiseudut 50 M€ (+30 M€)
- Peruspalveluliikenne 60 M€ (+20 M€)
- Kaukoliikenne 20 M€ (-10 M€)

Yhteensä
1550 M€ (-130 M€)

Lähde: http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/siv...olosuhteet2035

Eli linja on että isot investoinnit on leikkauslistalla. Tuo 210 miljoona vuodessa ei minusta riitä edes valtion osuuteen HLJ:stä, eli isompia hankkeita Helsingin seudulla pantaneen jäihin siinä kuin muuallakin. Todettakoon henkilökohtaisena mielipiteenä etten pidä tätä välttämättä ihan huonona kehityksenä. Tuosta summasta valtiontalouden tilanteen huomioonottaen on myös liipasimella ehkä joku 100 - 200 miljoonaa, veikkaisin juustohöylää kautta linjan mutta joukkoliikenteen tuista voi tippua enemmänkin,

Helsingin seudun HLJ muuten implikoi jotain lähemmäs kahden miljardin valtionrahoitusta 2010-luvulle ja Liikenneviraston ehdotus on 700 - 900 miljoonaa kokonaisuudessaan, mutta Pisaraan ja junarataverkkoon ilmeisesti on kuitenkin rahaa. Uusia isoja motareja ei noilla rahoilla ainakaan tänne tehdä. Helsingin ratikkahankkeisiin tuskin suoranaisesti vaikuttaa kun ei niihin saa valtionrahaa muutenkaan, Jokeriin tosin kyllä.

Isojen investointien erottamiseen budjetista on aika ajoin ollut haluja, esimerkiksi Infra Oy oli puheissa. Se oli pitkälti Kepun ajama hanke johon Kokoomus suhtautui penseämmin. Demarit haluaisi jotenkin investointeja ulos kehyksistä, tarkempaa en ole löytänyt, mutta luulisin käsityksen siitä mitä tuo tarkoittaa olevan aikalailla eri kuin Kokoomuksella eli ei varmaan elinkaarimalleja yksityisrahalla. Perussuomalaisten liikennepolitikasta ei saa oikein mitään tolkkua, eläkevarojen käyttö voitaneen kuitata vaalipuheena kun ei minun käsittääkseni hallituksella ole niihin edes valtaa, mutta toisaalta väylämaksut ei käsittääkseni puolueelle käy.

Noista lähtökohdista veikkaan ettei tehdään mitään rakenteellisia muutoksia rahoitukseen, semminkin kun valtiovarainministeriö vastustaa ja vallan erinomaisen perustein (reaali-investoinnit alla on käytännössä pitkälti liikennehankkeita):



> Hallitusohjelman yhteydessä tulisi päättää suurimmat reaali-investointihankkeet
> ja niiden toteutustapa.
> 
> Menosäännön tulisi sisältää reaali-investointimenot ja se tulisi mitoittaa kattamaan päätetyt hankkeet.
> 
> Kehykseen tulisi tehdä rakenteellisia tasokorjauksia sen mukaan kuin kehyksiin sisältyvän hankkeen rahoituksen jaksotusoletus muuttuu. Tällöin rahoitusmallin vaihto ei vaikuttaisi kehyksen suomaan liikkumatilaan.
> 
> Hallitusohjelman yhteydessä tulisi asettaa enimmäisraja vaalikaudella päätettävistä tie- ja ratahankkeista vaalikauden jälkeen budjetoitaviksi jääville rakentamiskustannuksille.
> 
> Infra Oy, rahasto, jaksotus tms. keinot madaltaa päätöksenteon kynnystä reaali-investointihankkeissa eivät ole oikea tapa edetä etenkään valtion ylivelkaantumistilanteessa. Sen sijaan liikenneväylien aitoihin maksuihin perustuva rahoitus on kannatettava suunta.


Kehysjärjestelmien kehittäminen, luku 5 "Reaali-investointien käsittely kehyksissä - Me päätämme, lapsenlapset maksavat?" (erinomaisen hyvää tekstiä muuten)
http://www.vm.fi/vm/fi/04_julkaisut_...ittaeminen.pdf

Ja kun ne maksut ei poliittisesti käy niin lisää rahaa ei ole. Eli isoja ja pienempiä investointeja karsitaan ja rahoitus suunnataan kunnossapitoon. Pisara onnistuttaneen myymään vähän niin kuin kunnossapitona, mutta sen rahoitusosuuksista valtion ja kaupunkien kesken saataneen lihava riita.

----------


## Compact

> Ainakin Pirkanmaan edustajista autoiluun nykyistä vähemmän ja bussi- ja raideliikenteelle enemmän painottaen raideliikennettä haluavia SEKÄ lähijunaa ja raitiotietä yhdessä yhtenä kokonaisuutena, jakaen valtion tuki molempiin kuntien kesken esim. asukasluvun mukaan lupautuneita ovat kokoomuksesta *Arto Satonen* ja *Pauli Kiuru* sekä demareista *Hanna Tainio*. Autoilua kannattaa ja paikallisjunia vastustaa Kihniön persu *Lea Mäkipää*, epäselviä kiertely-kaarteluvastauksia tuli *Kimmo Sasilta* (kok) ja *Saara Karhulta* (sd).
> 
> Raideliikenneihmisistä Satonen ja Tainio ovat ministeriainesta, epämääräisyys-tyypit Sasi ja Karhu ovat toisaalta myös.


Eikös tuo ns. julkkis, entinen tv-kuuluttaja (1981-1999) Saara Karhu ole lähes rautatieharrastaja-ainesta?

----------


## jawahl

Ainakin osa bussiyrittäjistä on ollut vaalirahoitustukijoita. Pienelläkin panoksella on hyvä koukuttaa päättäjät kiitollisuudenvelkaan. Ja onhan se näkynyt: Pk-seudun ulkopuolella metriäkään ratikkarataa ei ole, eikä yksikään lähijuna liiku. 
Näiden vaalien osalta liikennöitsijöiden rahoituksesta ei tietoa (vielä) ole.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ketjun voisi elvyttää, nyt kun neuvotteluissa oleva hallituspohja on pitkälti toinen kuin aikaisemmin, eli nyt hallituksesta neuvottelevat Kokoomus, SDP, Vasemmistoliitto, Vihreät, RKP ja Kristillisdemokraatit. Painotukset voivat olla toiset.

Suomen liikenneliitto ry:n tavoitteet kävelyn, pyöräilyn ja joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi.
http://www.suli.org/docs/SuLi_tavoitteet_2011-2015.pdf

Hallitusneuvotteluissa liikennettä käsittelee elinkeinopolitiikka-ryhmä

Hallitusneuvotteluihin osallistujat

Elinkeinopolitiikka (TEM, LVM, MMM)

Kokoomus Jyri Häkämies, Sampsa Kataja / TimoJaakkola Jouni Hakala
SDP Miapetra Kumpula‐Natri (pj) Lauri Ihalainen / KariRajamäki / Mikael Jungner Janne Metsämäki (siht)
Vasemmistoliitto Markus Mustajärvi Jari Myllykoski Sauli Hievanen
RKP Mats Nylund Lars‐Erik Gästgivars Magnus Öster
Vihreät Oras Tynkkynen Johanna Karimäki Tarja Parviainen
KD Sauli Ahvenjärvi Toimi Kankaanniemi Markus Kalmi

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Voisi todeta saman kuin aikaisemmin: ei nytkään ole ollenkaan varmaa, että tällä pohjalla hallitus muodostuu, ja jos muodostuu, niin talous- ja sosiaalipolitiikan perusasioista ovat nämä puolueet sen verta eri linjoilla, että aikaa ja tarmoa kovin kummoisen liikennepolitiikan kasaamiseen tuskin jää. Sinällään mukana olisi selvästi joukkoliikennemyönteisempiä puolueita kuin edellisessä yrityksessä.

----------


## petteri

Se, että joukkoliikenteeseen minusta käytännössä nihkeimmin  suhtautuvat keskusta ja perussuomalaiset jäävät oppositioon on todellakin hyvä uutinen. Ja käytännössä joukkoliikennemyönteisimmät puolueet eli vihreät ja vasemmistoliitto (punavihreä siipi) ovat mukana.

Muutenkin hallituksen kannatuksen painopiste on isommissa kaupungeissa.

----------


## teme

Toi SuLin maks. 30% valtionosuutta Pisaralla tarkottaisi käytännössä sitä ettei sitä tehdä. Helsingin näkemys sopivasta valtionosuudesta on noin 100%. Periaatteessa varmaan muiden HSL-kuntien joidenka lähiliikennettä se parantaa pitäisi tietenkin osallistua, käytännössä tuskin onnistuu.

Argumentti että se tukee vain lähiliikennettä on vähän hassu. Voi sitä lähiliikenteen kasvupainetta ohjata kaukoradoillekin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> aikaa ja tarmoa kovin kummoisen liikennepolitiikan kasaamiseen tuskin jää.


Liikennepolitiikan osalta päälinjat vedettäneen Liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa. Sen tekoon jää aikaa sitten hallitusneuvottelujen jälkeen.

Hallitusneuvotteluissa oleellista on se, että ohjelman kirjaukset eivät estä vaan mahdollistavat kestävän liikennepolitiikan. Esimerkiksi hallitusohjelmaan voi koettaa lauseita tyyliin:
"Perustetaan kaupunkiseudulliset joukkoliikenneviranomaiset, ja valtio tukee niiden toimintaa"
"Valtio osallistuu suurten kaupunkiseutujen joukkoliikenneinvestointeihin"

Liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa sitten täsmennetään, mitä tämä tarkoittaa.

Minulla on hyvässä muistissa viime hallitusneuvotteluiden ja liikennepoliittisen selonteon väännöt, ja asia meni juuri näin, eli hallitusohjelmassa oli väljempiä kirjauksia, jotka täsmennettiin selonteossa investoinneiksi ja toimenpiteiksi. Ongelmaksi toki jäi, että hallitusohjelmassa oli viime kerralla joukkoliikenteen kannalta sisäisesti ristiriitaisia kirjauksia, joten ei ole ihme, että saavutukset jäivät rajallisiksi. 

Mutta: sen jälkeen vaalirahoitusjoessa, Vantaanjoessa, Aurajoessa, Tammerkoskessa ja Oulujoessa on virrannut aika paljon vettä.

----------


## petteri

> Suomen liikenneliitto ry:n tavoitteet kävelyn, pyöräilyn ja joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi.
> http://www.suli.org/docs/SuLi_tavoitteet_2011-2015.pdf


Jottei kenellekään tule väärää käsitystä, tällä Suomen Liikenneliiton paperilla ei ole käsittääkseni mitään suoraa yhteyttä hallituksen liikennepolitiikkaan. Mikä vaan yhdistys voi toki kirjoittaa mitä raportteja tahansa.

----------


## antti

Tämä joukkoliikenneliitto esittää yöjunia Turku - Joensuu ja Helsinki - Kajaani -väleille, miksi? Liikennetarvetta ei ole kovin isoisesti. Täytyy hyväksyä, että junat ovat vuosien mittaan nopeutuneet, eli jos Oulusta 20:19 juna pannaan jatkamaan Kajaanista 22:35 etelään, niin Kuopion väliaika olisi 00:20 ja tulo Helsinkiin 04:25, ihan turhan aikaisin. Jos haluaa aamupäivällä Helsinkiin, on tarjolla Kajaanista 04:00 - perillä 09:48 -juna. Eri asia oli vuonna 1946, minkä vuoden Turisti on sopivasti käsillä. Silloin Kajaanista lähti juna 18:46 ja tuli Helsinkiin 09:50 eli makuupaikkajunalle oli ihan tarvetta. Yhtä turhaa on vaatia Tampere - Lahti suoria junia, kun nyt on pitkin päivää tunnettain 1 tuntia 47 minuuttia kestäviä yhteyksiä vaihdolla Riihimäessä. Ja onkos tällaisen muutaman harrastelijan joukkoliikenneliitolla sen isompaa painoarvoa kuin yksittäisen kansalaisen sanomisilla. Esimerkiksi paljonko sillä on jäseniä, seuran omat nettisivut vaikenevat jostain syystä siitä. Jos uusi hallitus haluaa tehdä tarpeellisia paljon rahaa vieviä päätöksiä. niin pisararata olisi yksi tällainen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jottei kenellekään tule väärää käsitystä, tällä Suomen Liikenneliiton paperilla ei ole käsittääkseni mitään suoraa yhteyttä hallituksen liikennepolitiikkaan.


Kiitos oikaisusta, viesti oli tosiaan epälooginen koska SuLi:n kannanotto oli muiden tietojen välissä. Eli kyse on vain erään järjestön kannanotosta, jossa toki on mielestäni useita tärkeitä asioita esillä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Liikennepolitiikan osalta päälinjat vedettäneen Liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa. Sen tekoon jää aikaa sitten hallitusneuvottelujen jälkeen.


Toivottavaa tietysti olisi, että näin kävisi, mutta pahoin pelkään, että riitely ei jää hallitusneuvotteluihin, vaan alkuperäiset riidan aiheet nousevat pintaan yhä uudestaan ja uudestaan, hieman eri muodoissa. Voi jopa olla, että joukkoliikennemyönteiset linjaukset torpattaisiin vain siksi, että ne ovat vihreille tärkeitä hankkeita: mikään puolue ei halua toisten onnistuvan näkyvästi, kaikki vahtaavat mustasukkaisesti omaa kannatustaan perussuomalaisten hengittäessä niskaan. 

Ja vielä kerran: eväät ovat sen verta heikot, että hallitusta ei välttämättä saada edes kasaan, siis tällä pohjalla. Vaikka olenkin vahvasti porvari, pitäisin tässä tilanteessa parhaana, että Kokoomus vetäytyisi hallitusneuvotteluista, käytännössä siis Katainen luopuisi tehtävästään hallitustunnustelijana. Perusongelma on, että vaikka Kokoomus itse saikin hyvänlaisen kannatuksen, kokoomuksen "blokki", siis ne puolueet, jotka voisivat olla samaa mieltä kokoomuksen kanssa peruskysymyksistä, eivät muodosta enemmistöä eduskunnassa. Ehkäpä Demareiden ympärille voisi rakentaa toimintakykyisen hallituksen.

Hallitusneuvotteluiden ja hallitusneuvottelujen kuvioiden yksityiskohtia en tunne. Perusasetelma on kuitenkin niin huono, että uskallan sen verta sanoa, että jos olet taas lähdössä mukaan hallitusohjematyöhön, projekti tulee olemaan paljon raskaampi myös henkilököhtaisesti sinulle.

----------


## vesa.

Kannattaa nyt muistaa, että tieverkolla on myös muitakin käyttäjiä kuin henkilöautot. Ajoneuvoyhdistelmien suurin sallittu kokonaismassa on noussut hiljattain 60 tonnista 76 tonniin. Kansantalouden syöksykierteen oikaisussa olisi ensiarvoisen tärkeää saada teollisuuden toiminnan puitteet kuntoon Suomessa, ja siihen valtiovalta pystyy vaikuttamaan esim. energia- ja logistiikkakustannusten kautta. Ajoneuvoyhdistelmien kokonaismassan kasvattaminen on askel oikeaan suuntaan, ja luonteva jatke tähän on tieverkon parannukset tärkeimmiksi katsotuissa kohteissa.

----------


## Eira

Mikä tullee olemaan uuden hallituksen kanta Tampereen ja Turun raitiotiehankkeisiin ja valtion 30 % osuuteen?

----------


## sebastin

Saavat kunhan Pasilan metrokin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:19 ----------

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1423887860091

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Kannattaa nyt muistaa, että tieverkolla on myös muitakin käyttäjiä kuin henkilöautot. Ajoneuvoyhdistelmien suurin sallittu kokonaismassa on noussut hiljattain 60 tonnista 76 tonniin. Kansantalouden syöksykierteen oikaisussa olisi ensiarvoisen tärkeää saada teollisuuden toiminnan puitteet kuntoon Suomessa, ja siihen valtiovalta pystyy vaikuttamaan esim. energia- ja logistiikkakustannusten kautta. Ajoneuvoyhdistelmien kokonaismassan kasvattaminen on askel oikeaan suuntaan, ja luonteva jatke tähän on tieverkon parannukset tärkeimmiksi katsotuissa kohteissa.


Paitsi että ajoneuvoyhdistelmien massojen kasvattaminen (pl. varauksella maa-aineskuljetukset) oli askel täysin väärään suuntaan, kun mm. EU:n virallisten tavoitteiden mukaan päämäärä olisi siirtää rahtia maanteiltä rautateille. Tätä tavoitetta uusi hallitus voisi edistää esimerkiksi perustamalla nyt lopulta sen (ainakin alkuvaiheessa) valtiollisen kalustoyhtiön ja edistämällä uusien toimijoiden tuloa Suomen rautatieverkolle mm. kilpailuttamalla henkilöjunaliikennettä.

Ajoneuvoyhdistelmien suurimpien sallittujen kokonaismassojen nosto aiheuttaa myös sen, että kaikkien liikennöitsijöiden on kilpailukykysyistä "pakko" hankkia kaikki uusi kalusto mahdollisimman järeänä ja sitä suurempaa kantavuutta halutaan tietysti hyödyntää. Nyt kun alempaa tieverkkoa (metsäautotiet, yhdystiet, ehkä seututietkin?) ei ole mitoitettu kestämään tälläistä kuormitusta, ja kun toisaalta viime vuosina ei ole ollut rahaa tehdä kovin paksuja päällysteitä, niin jossain vaiheessa tulee ongelmia.

Helpommalla voisi päästä, kun kuljetettaisiin pienemmillä autoilla tavara lähimmälle asemalle ja siitä junan kyytiin. Ja jatkaa yhdistettyjen kuljetusten teknisten ratkaisujen kehittämistä siitä, mihin 1970- ja 1980-luvulla jäätiin. Toki tässäkin on varmasti jokin tasapaino on löydettävissä esim. 1950-luvun tiheän tavara-asemaverkoston ja nykytilanteen välillä.

----------


## sebastin

Tukeeko hallitus Helsingin pikaratikoita?

LINKKI: Bulevardiradat kuvaan https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-8oBIrqRWW...0/bulradat.jpg

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Pientä esimakua aletaan saada Keskustan liikennepoliittisista tavoitteista hallitusneuvotteluissa, eli Malmin lentokentän säilyttäminen saattaa päätyä neuvottelujen asialistalle:
http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2015...?ref=hakemisto
http://yle.fi/uutiset/keskusta_halua...htalon/7949618

----------


## petteri

> Pientä esimakua aletaan saada Keskustan liikennepoliittisista tavoitteista hallitusneuvotteluissa, eli Malmin lentokentän säilyttäminen saattaa päätyä neuvottelujen asialistalle.


Keskustan liikennepoliittinen linja vaikuttaa selvältä; ei kaupungistumiselle, ei joukkoliikenneinvestoinneille. Kyllä ilmailulle ja autoilulle. Perussuomalaisetkin ovat ajaneet innokkaasti autoveron alentamista tai poistamista. Pahimmillaan edessä voi olla aikamoinen täyskäännös autoilun suosimisen suuntaan.

Muistakaa sitten hurrata, jos Tampereen ratikan rahat torpataan, yhtä innokkaasti kuin Pisara-radan kaatuessa.

----------


## vristo

Olen miettinyt asiaa (vaikka hallitusta ei ole vielä muodostettukaan) ja näen asiassa myös positiivisia puolia ja "ei niin joukkoliikennemyönteinen hallitus" pakottaisi kunnat etsimään ja toteuttamaan enemmän kustannustehokkaita ratkaisuja. Tarkoitan tällä bussiliikenteen sujuvoittamiseen tähtääviä ja raitioteitä, jotka voidaan toteuttaa ilman valtion varoja. Väkimäärä kasvaa ja liikenne lisääntyy, se on selvä. Sille porukalle on tarjottava myös joukkoliikennevaihtoehtoja, jotka pystyvät kuljettamaan massoja.

Länsimetro ja kehärata aloittavat, se on selvä. Muut suuren suunnutelmat voivat joutua jäähylle ainakin seuraavan hallituskauden ajaksi.

----------


## Ketorin

> Keskustan liikennepoliittinen linja vaikuttaa selvältä; ei kaupungistumiselle, ei joukkoliikenneinvestoinneille. Kyllä ilmailulle ja autoilulle. Perussuomalaisetkin ovat ajaneet innokkaasti autoveron alentamista tai poistamista. Pahimmillaan edessä voi olla aikamoinen täyskäännös autoilun suosimisen suuntaan.
> 
> Muistakaa sitten hurrata, jos Tampereen ratikan rahat torpataan, yhtä innokkaasti kuin Pisara-radan kaatuessa.


Tampereesta en osaa olla huolissani, siellä ollaan edetty jo niin pitkälle ja saman valtuuston, joka on hankkeen takana, pitäisi hyväksyä rakentaminen.

Turku sensijaan, jossa suunnittelu on ollut leväperäisempään, edennyt hitaammin, liikenneympäristökin on huonompi ja päättäjät olleet empiväisempiä mennee tämän seuruksena nyt varmaan ainakin jäihin vuosikymmeneksi, jos ei kokonaan haudata.

----------


## aki

> Muistakaa sitten hurrata, jos Tampereen ratikan rahat torpataan, yhtä innokkaasti kuin Pisara-radan kaatuessa.


Voi hyvinkin olla että uusi hallitus suosii kevyempiä raideratkaisuja kuten Tampereen ja Turun raitiotiet ja ehkäpä 550:n nostaminen raiteille saisi nyt uutta puhtia. Toivon että keskustavetoinen hallitus näkisi näiden kevyempien, edullisempien ja paremmin palvelevien hankkeiden hyödyt ja näin voi hyvinkin olla koska miljardiluokan pisara on pahasti vastatuulessa.

----------


## hmikko

> Turku [...] mennee tämän seuruksena nyt


Turussa ei ole poliittista tahtoa hankkeen toteuttamiseen muutenkaan, oli maan hallitus kepu tai ei. Ellei nyt sitten joku tule Helsingistä näille lupaamaan maksaa koko hoidon.

----------


## Kani

> Keskustan liikennepoliittinen linja vaikuttaa selvältä; ei kaupungistumiselle, ei joukkoliikenneinvestoinneille. Kyllä ilmailulle ja autoilulle. Perussuomalaisetkin ovat ajaneet innokkaasti autoveron alentamista tai poistamista. Pahimmillaan edessä voi olla aikamoinen täyskäännös autoilun suosimisen suuntaan.


Oheisesta kaaviosta voit arvioida, mitä osaa tai arpaa minkäänlaisilla hallituskokoonpanoilla on ollut Suomen joukkoliikenteen menestykseen huonosti onnistuneessa taistelussa markkinaosuudesta. Rahaa on kyllä pistetty menemään kalleimpiin mahdollisiin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Olisiko jostain saatavilla tuon hienon kuvaajan kaveriksi tuon henkilöliikenteen määrän näinä vuosina ilmaisevaa kuvaajaa? Prosentuaalisestihan muutos ei näytä olleen kovinkaan suuri ja vaihteluväli hyvinkin pieni mutta mitä lienevät määrät?

----------


## petteri

> Oheisesta kaaviosta voit arvioida, mitä osaa tai arpaa minkäänlaisilla hallituskokoonpanoilla on ollut Suomen joukkoliikenteen menestykseen huonosti onnistuneessa taistelussa markkinaosuudesta. Rahaa on kyllä pistetty menemään kalleimpiin mahdollisiin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin.


Niin. Tuostakin kuvaajasta nähdään, että joukkoliikenneinvestointeihin ei ole panostettu riittävästi. Toisaalta merkittävässä osassa Suomea lähijoukkoliikenne on kadonnut kokonaan viimeisten käyttäjien kuollessa, joka on ollut aika väistämätöntä kehitystä. Lisää käyttäjiä joukkoliikenteelle on kyllä saatu ihan viime vuosina Helsingissä ja Helsingin seudulla, jossa on tehty pitkävaikutteista työtä ja investoitu merkittävästi. Tämä siitä huolimatta, että autoilun suhteelliset kulut ovat laskeneet.

Nyt kun uuden hallituksen pääpuoluetta kannattavat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat laskettavissa melkein yhden käden sormin, Helsingin seudun kehitys ja jo pitkäjänteiseltä näyttänyt panostus vaikuttaa selvästi heikentyvän. Sitä vielä korostaa se, että yleensä keskustan hallituskausilla Helsingin seudulta viedään hallituksen päätöksillä tuhkatkin pesästä. Kasvava Helsingin seutu on Suomen ainoa kaupunki, joka pystyy kilpailemaan maailmalla tietotyössä ja kehitys vaatii investointeja. 

Pitää vaan toivoa, ettei Keskustan ja Perussuomalaisten voimakas asema johda entistäkin rajumpaan rahan kaatamiseen toivottomille syrjäseuduille ja kuoleviin pikkukaupunkeihin. Toki syrjäseuduilla asuvat pitää pitää jotenkin hengissä, mutta investointitarpeet ovat ihan muualla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

"Pitkäjänteistä kehitystä" eivät ole miljardi-investoinnit, jotka eivät vaikuta tuon taivaallista joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Aidosti pitkäjänteistä on suosia edullisia mutta vaikuttavia investointeja, tyypillisesti raitioteitä. (Ja tämän viikon vaihteeksi Berliinissä vietettyäni totean, että kunpa Suomessa tiedettäisiin edes mitä kaikkea jopa hyvin organisoidulla bussiliikenteelläkin voidaan saada aikaan siellä minne kiskoja ei ole varaa heti tehdä.)

----------


## Kani

> Olisiko jostain saatavilla tuon hienon kuvaajan kaveriksi tuon henkilöliikenteen määrän näinä vuosina ilmaisevaa kuvaajaa? Prosentuaalisestihan muutos ei näytä olleen kovinkaan suuri ja vaihteluväli hyvinkin pieni mutta mitä lienevät määrät?


Joukkoliikennematkojen keskinäinen jakautuminen näkyy oheisesta kuvasta.

Lainaus aineistosta: "Kotimaan henkilöliikenteen matkustajamäärä ei ole kokonaisuutena juurikaan kasvanut 2000-luvulla, mutta raideliikenteen osuus on kasvanut linja-auto- ja lentoliikenteen kustannuksella. Nämä luvut kertovat myös kotimaan joukkoliikenteen kokonaismäärän, jonka pysyminen samalla tasolla tarkoittaa liikenteen kasvun kohdistuneen henkilöautoliikenteeseen."

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joukkoliikennematkojen keskinäinen jakautuminen näkyy oheisesta kuvasta.
> 
> Lainaus aineistosta: "Kotimaan henkilöliikenteen matkustajamäärä ei ole kokonaisuutena juurikaan kasvanut 2000-luvulla, mutta raideliikenteen osuus on kasvanut linja-auto- ja lentoliikenteen kustannuksella. Nämä luvut kertovat myös kotimaan joukkoliikenteen kokonaismäärän, jonka pysyminen samalla tasolla tarkoittaa liikenteen kasvun kohdistuneen henkilöautoliikenteeseen."


Tärkein selittäjä sille että miksi joukkoliikenteen osuus ei ole noussut johtuu: 
a) elintason kasvusta ylipäänsä joka suosii autoilua,
b) poliittisista ja taloudellissista seikoista kuten asuntopula kasvukeskuksissa joka suosii asumista hajallaan kasvukeskuksista ja pitkien työmatkojen tekemiseen ja 
c) autoilun halpenemisesta. Koskaan aiemmin autoilu ei ole ollut niin halpaa kuin nyt. Autoveroa on alennettu useaan otteeseen EU:hun liitymisen jälkeen ja nyt se aiotaan poistaa kokonaan. Verotuksen painopisteen siirtäminen käyttömaksuun vain vahvistaa sen kehityksen että autoa ei kannata omistaa jos ei sillä aja riittävän paljon vuodessa, eli joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät jotka omistavat auton, joutuvat tarkkaan laskemaan kannattaako joukkolikenteellä enää kulkea. Tämä on autotehtaiden juoni jolla halutaan myydä suomalaisille vain enemmän autoja vaikka autojen määrä asukaslukuun nähden on meillä jo suurempi kuin Ruotsissa. Bensan hinta ei ole viime 10 vuonan noussut juuri merkittävästi ja Suomen valtio suosii dieselillä ajamista 

Jos joukoliikenteen kehittämiseen ei olisi ollenkaan panostettu viimeisinä 50 vuotena jolloin autoilu alkoi kasvaa exponentiaalisesti, oltaisiin joukkoliikenteen osalta sellaisessa tilanteessa kuin kehitysmaat tai jotkut itä-Euroopan maat eli että vain kaikein köyhimmät käyttäisivät sitä, eli joukkoliikenteen osuus kaikesta henkilöliikentestä olisi vielä pienempi kuin nyt. Nyt meillä on joukoliikenne jota keskiluokkaiset pukumiehetkin kehtaavat käyttää. Seuraava hallitus on ratkaisevassa asemassa mihin suuntaan liikennepolitiikkaa halutaan kehittää. Mahdollinen autoilun suosiminen joukkoliikenteen kustannuksella voi olla lyhyellä tähtäimellä kansantaloudellisesti halvempaa mutta pitkällä tähtäyksellä se sitoo öljyn käytön lisämiseen, koska pitkien etäisyyksien maassa sähköautoilla ei tee mitään. Suomella ei ole omia öljylähteitä joten olemme kokonaan riippuvaisia tuonnista, ja jos totuudessa pysytään niin tuonnista Venäjältä.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> (Ja tämän viikon vaihteeksi Berliinissä vietettyäni totean, että kunpa Suomessa tiedettäisiin edes mitä kaikkea jopa hyvin organisoidulla bussiliikenteelläkin voidaan saada aikaan siellä minne kiskoja ei ole varaa heti tehdä.)


Epäilen vähän, että tämä kuvaa usein paremmin Berliinin Metrobus-linjoja: "Muutaman kerran aikaa Berliinissä vietettyäni voin todeta, että kunpa Suomessa tiedettäisiin edes mitä kaikkea jopa hyvin organisoidulla bussiliikenteelläkin voidaan saada aikaan, kun pääkadut on ensin rakennettu tai sodan jälkeen levennetty paraatilevyisiksi, nopeampaa liikkumista varten rakennetaan tiheä U-bahn ja S-bahn verkko ja lopuksi lopetetaan bussiliikennettä häiritsevät raitiotiet." 

Yhtä entisen Itä-Berliinin sektoria lukuunottamatta raitiotiet on Berliinissäkin lopetettu pääosin 1950-60-luvuilla ja korvattu ne busseilla. Minusta Helsingin ratikoita ei kyllä kannattaisi korvata Berliinin malliin busseilla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:32 ----------




> "Pitkäjänteistä kehitystä" eivät ole miljardi-investoinnit, jotka eivät vaikuta tuon taivaallista joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.


Toki kannattaa tehdä joukkoliikenteen käyttöön positiivisesti vaikuttavia investointeja. Niistä hyvänä esimerkkinä on Länsimetro, joka täydentää erinomaisesti Helsingin seudun liikennejärjestelmää. Samaa linjaa kannattaa jatkaa, toki keveämpiä investointeja unohtamatta.

Vaikka keskustan ja perussuomalaisten hallitukselta voi tuskin paljoa odottaa, kun puolueiden liikennepolitiikka suosii autoilua. Kauhuskenaariossa joukkoliikenteen tukirahoilla rahoitetaan autoveron alennuksia ja tärkeimmät liikenneinvestoinnit ovat Oulun läpi kulkevan moottoritien leventäminen kuusikaistaiseksi, harrastuslentoliikenteen tukipaketti, Klaukkalan ohikulkutie, jota ilman Nurmijärven sivukylille ei voi rakentaa lisää hajaasutusta, leveämpi tie Hakkaraisen sahalle, jotta isotkin rekat mahtuvat kulkemaan sekä sähkörollaattorikokeilu, jolla parannetaan Pihtiputaan mummon liikkuvuutta.

----------


## Ketorin

> Joukkoliikennematkojen keskinäinen jakautuminen näkyy oheisesta kuvasta.
> 
> Lainaus aineistosta: "Kotimaan henkilöliikenteen matkustajamäärä ei ole kokonaisuutena juurikaan kasvanut 2000-luvulla, mutta raideliikenteen osuus on kasvanut linja-auto- ja lentoliikenteen kustannuksella. Nämä luvut kertovat myös kotimaan joukkoliikenteen kokonaismäärän, jonka pysyminen samalla tasolla tarkoittaa liikenteen kasvun kohdistuneen henkilöautoliikenteeseen."


Voisiko tästä lukea, että kasvukeskuksissa joukkoliikenteen osuus on pysynyt arviolta ennallaan? Minulla on perhe susirajan takana ja tiedän, että siellä ainakin ollaan lakkautettu (kunnan tukemaa) joukkoliikennettä oikein huolella, joten kun luvut ovat kuitenkin kasvaneet, pitää sen tarkoittaa, että kaupungeissa on kasvettu hieman, ehkä jopa samaan tahtiin prosentuaalisesti väestönkasvun kanssa.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ketorin
> 
> 
> Turku [...] mennee tämän seuruksena nyt
> 
> 
> Turussa ei ole poliittista tahtoa hankkeen toteuttamiseen muutenkaan, oli maan hallitus kepu tai ei. Ellei nyt sitten joku tule Helsingistä näille lupaamaan maksaa koko hoidon.


"Turku menee tämän seurauksena *nyt viimeistään*..." Onko parempi?

----------


## SD202

> Yhtä entisen Itä-Berliinin sektoria lukuunottamatta raitiotiet on Berliinissäkin lopetettu pääosin 1950-60-luvuilla ja korvattu ne busseilla. Minusta Helsingin ratikoita ei kyllä kannattaisi korvata Berliinin malliin busseilla.


Länsi-Berliinissä korvattiin lopetettuja raitiotieyhteyksiä myös metrolla.  :Wink:  Etenkin metrolinjoja U6-U9 rakennettiin voimakkaasti juuri raitioteiden lakkauttamisaallon yhteydessä. Länsi-Berliinin liikennepolitiikka oli toki osa suurempaa kylmän sodan politiikkaa. Länsi-Berliinissä ei koettu sopivaksi tukea "vihollisvaltion" liikennöimää S-Bahnia eli sekin selittää metron laajenemista jaetussa kaupungissa.

Metron laajentamishankkeita on ollut ja tulee olemaankin tulevaisuudessakin:
http://www.berliner-untergrundbahn.de/rs-pl77.htm
Ehkä nuo Berliinin Metrobus -bussilinjat ovat vain väliaikainen ratkaisu, kunnes kaupungin kassassa on jälleen riittävästi rahaa kiskoliikennehankkeiden toteuttamiseen...?

Mitä olen itse matkustanut nykyisessä yhdistyneessä Berliinissä, niin olen kokenut S- ja U-Bahnit parhaimmaksi kulkuvälineeksi pitemmillä matkoilla. Bussit tuntuvat juuttuvan ruuhkiin aika helposti.

----------


## petteri

> Ehkä nuo Berliinin Metrobus -bussilinjat ovat vain väliaikainen ratkaisu, kunnes kaupungin kassassa on jälleen riittävästi rahaa kiskoliikennehankkeiden toteuttamiseen...?


Joo, voi M busseista joku muuttua uudestaan ratikaksi joen eteläpuolellakin. Esimerkiksi vähän mukaeltu M41 miellyttäisi varmaan niin paikallisia kuin turistejakin. Hidas tuo reitti kyllä on.

----------


## hylje

> "Pitkäjänteistä kehitystä" eivät ole miljardi-investoinnit, jotka eivät vaikuta tuon taivaallista joukkoliikenteen käyttöön. Aidosti pitkäjänteistä on suosia edullisia mutta vaikuttavia investointeja, tyypillisesti raitioteitä. (Ja tämän viikon vaihteeksi Berliinissä vietettyäni totean, että kunpa Suomessa tiedettäisiin edes mitä kaikkea jopa hyvin organisoidulla bussiliikenteelläkin voidaan saada aikaan siellä minne kiskoja ei ole varaa heti tehdä.)


Pitkäjänteistä kehitystä ei ole edes investoida (joukko)liikenteeseen vaan rakentaa kaupunkia sen tarkemmin suunnittelematta. Tuloksena on kohtuuttoman tiivistä, kohtuuttoman ihanaa kaupunkia jossa liikkuminen on kohtuuttoman hankalaa. Hankaliin liikenneolosuhteisiin ihanteellinen liikenneväline on hidas, huono mutta vaihtoehtojaan parempi bussi ja edelleen suurempien ihmismassojen vaatima ratikka.

Liikennelähtöisellä "kaupunki"-suunnittelulla saavutetaan juuri se mitä sillä tavoitellaankin: autoilun hurmos ja asuntopula.

----------


## aki

Nyt kun salkut on jaettu puolueittain ja liikenne -ja viestintäministerin  salkun ottaa keskusta, niin eiköhän pisara ole ainakin tämän hallituskauden osalta haudattu. Itse toivon totisesti että pisaran annettaisiin nyt toistaiseksi olla kun HSL:kin juuri kertoi lipunhintojen melkoisista korotuspaineista johtuen viimevuosien massiivisista investoinnesta. Kun tiedetään miten tiukoilla kuntienkin talous nyt on, niin tuskin haluja ja mahdollisuuksia subvention lisäämiseen hirveästi on. Mikäli lippujen hinnat nousisivat sen 15% jonka HSL on laskenut, niin se varmasti rokottaisi joukkoliikenteen matkustajamääriä. Siinä ei enää länsimetrot ja kehäradat auta varsinkin kun suurella osalla matkustajista matkat muuttuvat vaihdolliseksi. Pitää myös muistaa että tavallisen matkustajan näkökulmasta vaihtaminen koetaan usein heikennykseksi. Nyt jo Vantaalla kritisoidaan voimakkaasti nykyisen bussiliikenteen palvelutason karsimista ja sama tulee varmasti tapahtumaan myös Espoossa kunhan tulevaa bussilinjastoa aikanaan asukkaille esitellään.

----------


## kuukanko

Hallitusohjelmassakaan Pisaraa ei mainita.

Liikenteeseen liittyen sieltä löytyy ainakin seuraavaa:
Infrahankkeiden vähentäminen (uudet väylähankkeet) -50 milj. euroaEstetään korjausvelan kasvu uudelleenkohdentamalla uusien hankkeiden rahoitusta perusväylänpitoon ja yksityisteiden peruskorjauksiin.Alennetaan joukkoliikennetukea 15 milj. eurolla

----------


## petteri

Joukkoliikennerahojen vähennyksillä taidetaan rahoittaa autoveronalennuksia. Perussuomalaisten ja keskustan liikennepoliittinen linja näyttää ottaneen kuristusotteen joukkoliikenteestä, kauhulla vaan odotan millaista jälkeä keskustalainen liikenneministeri saa vielä aikaan tämän hallituskauden aikana.

----------


## Kani

Hieno päätös lopultakin rajoittaa uusien tiehankkeiden tehtailua. Entisetkin ovat huonossa kunnossa, oli sitten kyse maanteistä tai rautateistä, ja korjausvelkaa on kertynyt vuosikausia. Kyllä saunakerhoissakin pitää jo ymmärtää, että Suomen rahatilanne on vaikea, eikä köyhä voi aina vaan ostaa lisää kaikkea, mitä tahtoisi. 

Ehkä infahankekerhoa lohduttaa, että Helsingillä näyttää olevan taas suunnitteilla 350 miljoonaa automaattimetroon.

----------


## Alur

> Hallitusohjelmassakaan Pisaraa ei mainita.
> 
> Liikenteeseen liittyen sieltä löytyy ainakin seuraavaa:
> Infrahankkeiden vähentäminen (uudet väylähankkeet) -50 milj. euroaEstetään korjausvelan kasvu uudelleenkohdentamalla uusien hankkeiden rahoitusta perusväylänpitoon ja yksityisteiden peruskorjauksiin.Alennetaan joukkoliikennetukea 15 milj. eurolla


Tuo 50 milj leikkaus Infrahankkeista on ehdollinen ja ajatellaan toteutuvan vain, jos yhteiskuntasopimusta ei synny. Sen lisäksi liitteessä 6 todetaan, että väylähankkeista leikataan 220 M/vuosi hallituskauden loppuun mennessä. Liitteessä 6 on myös lisäysten euromäärät, jotka kohdennetaan perusväylänpitoon. Korjausvelkatyöryhmä raporteissa olleiden tietojen mukaan sillä summalla saadaan pysäytettyä korjausvelan kasvu ja ehkä jopa käännettyä aavistuksen laskusuuntaan, mutta mitään suurta paranemista ei ole luvassa.

----------


## j-lu

Tieinfran korjausvelka on pitkälti laskennallista ja kuvitteellista. Sukupolvi eteenpäin, niin suuren osan kilometrejä saa jättää kasvamaan pajukkoa, ei niille enää käyttöä ole. Toki kun nyt suurta määrää seutu- ja yhdysteitä tekohengitetään Keskustan johdolla, niin epäilemättä se tulee luomaan käyttöäkin ja jokunen prosentti selviää seuraavallekin korjauskierrokselle. Toinen asia sitten se, onko tässä tekohengittelyssä mitään järkeä.

----------


## Kani

> Tuo 50 milj leikkaus Infrahankkeista on ehdollinen ja ajatellaan toteutuvan vain, jos yhteiskuntasopimusta ei synny.


Jos lisää infrarahoja luvataan porkkanaksi yhteiskuntasopimuksen aikaansaamiseksi, voisi liehittelyn kohteena olevalta ammattiyhdistysliikkeeltä kysyä, montako heidän jäsenentään tai edes Suomen yhteiskunnan jäsentä on ollut rakentamassa esimerkiksi Länsimetroa. Tai kuinka paljon nämä infrahankkeiden työllistämispuheet ovat pelkkää tulonsiirtoa Suomen työmarkkinoiden ulkopuoliselle työvoimalle.

----------


## petteri

> Tieinfran korjausvelka on pitkälti laskennallista ja kuvitteellista. Sukupolvi eteenpäin, niin suuren osan kilometrejä saa jättää kasvamaan pajukkoa, ei niille enää käyttöä ole.


Vähennämme teiden korjausvelkaa = käytämme paljon rahaa sivuteiden kunnostamiseen, jos niitä vielä joku käyttäisi. Toki infraa pitää pitää kunnossa, mutta nyt lemuaa, että monet korjausvelkaa vähentävät tieinvestoinnit tuottavat yhtä paljon hyötyä kuin Savonlinna - Huutokoski radan perusparannus.

----------


## kuukanko

> Alennetaan joukkoliikennetukea 15 milj. eurolla


LVM:n hallitusneuvos Mikael Nyberg kertoo Tyrvään Sanomissa, että leikkaukset kohdistuvat suurelta osin rautatieliikenteeseen, koska muualta ei ole juurikaan leikattavaa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Jaaha, uuden hallituksen politiikan konkreettisia vaikutuksia joukkoliikenteeseen päästään kokemaan ehkä jo ensi perjantaina AKT:n lakon muodossa:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/pysahtyyko_suo...a_auki/8299190
http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2015...32224_uu.shtml

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Onko jopa hallituspuolueilla joitakin erimielisyyksiä liikenneinvestoinneista, kun esim. Risto Rautava tai Kimmo Tiilikainen ovat ehkä hieman eri tavoitteilla toimimassa ns. kaupunkipolitiikan vs. valtakunnan rapistuneen väyläverkoston kunnostamiskysymyksissä?
http://yle.fi/uutiset/kokoomuslaiset...iikkaa/8415879

----------


## petteri

> Onko jopa hallituspuolueilla joitakin erimielisyyksiä liikenneinvestoinneista, kun esim. Risto Rautava tai Kimmo Tiilikainen ovat ehkä hieman eri tavoitteilla toimimassa ns. kaupunkipolitiikan vs. valtakunnan rapistuneen väyläverkoston kunnostamiskysymyksissä?


Kokoomus sekä Keskusta ovat aina ja iänkaikkisesti olleet voimakkaasti eri mieltä aluepolitiikasta. Siinä ei ole mitään uutta. Tässäkin hallituksessa Anne Berner valittiin  liikenne- ja viestintäministeriksi, koska hän on keskustalaisuudestaan huolimatta syntynyt ja asunut kaupungeissa.

----------


## Kani

> Kokoomus sekä Keskusta ovat aina ja iänkaikkisesti olleet voimakkaasti eri mieltä aluepolitiikasta. Siinä ei ole mitään uutta. Tässäkin hallituksessa Anne Berner valittiin  liikenne- ja viestintäministeriksi, koska hän on keskustalaisuudestaan huolimatta syntynyt ja asunut kaupungeissa.


Kuten myös suurkaupungeista kotoisin olevat Paula Risikko, Merja Kyllönen ja Anu Vehviläinen?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko jopa hallituspuolueilla joitakin erimielisyyksiä liikenneinvestoinneista...


Erimielisyyttä oli edellisen hallituksen sisällä. SDP:n valtiovarainministeri Rinne ajoi Pisaran rahoitusta budjettiin, Kokoomuksen liikenneministeri Risikko ei tähän suostunut. Huolimatta siitä, että SDP:n asuntoministerin määräyksellä oli syksyllä 2014 kirjoitettu vielä voimassa oleva MAL-aiesopimus varsin erikoisella tavalla uusiksi pikaisesti ennen Pisaran hankearvioinnin julkaisemista. MAL-sopimus muutettiin sisältämään Pisara ja rahoitus käännettiin valtion tappioksi verrattuna siihen, mitä hallituskauden liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa oli päätetty.

Nyt näyttää pikemmin siltä, että edellisen hallituksen tapaista hallituksen sisäistä erimielisyyttä ei ole, vaan yhden hallituspuolueen sisällä on erimielisyyttä valtion ja kunnan tasoilla. Linkatussa YLE:n jutussa on haastateltu opposition edustajia, jotka ovat eri mieltä hallituksen kanssa, se ei ole hallituksen sisäistä erimielisyyttä. Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan kohdalla ei muiden hallituspuolueiden kuin Kokoomuksen sisällä erimielisyyttä edes voi olla. Sillä hallituspuolueista vain Kokoomuksella on näissä kaupungeissa jotain merkitsevää valtaa.

Viime syksyn MAL-sopimuksen arviointi on erittäin perusteltua. Valtiolla ei ole rahaa Pisaran ja Kivenlahden metron rahoittamiseen, eivätkä kumpikaan täytä valtionrahoituksen ehtoa yhteiskuntataloudellisesta kannattavuudesta. Kumpikaan ei vaikuta seudun asuntotuotantoon eikä kaavoitukseen ainakaan tämän hallituskauden aikana. Espoolla riittää kaavoitettavaa ja rakennettavaa Matinkylän metron varrella vuosikausiksi, Helsingin kasvulle ei ole edes tilaa valmiiksi rakennetussa kantakaupungissa vaan yleiskaavan bulevardeilla, ja Vantaa keskittyy jo saamaansa Kehärataan.

Valtion tehtävä ei ole huolehtia vain pääkaupunkiseudusta. Veronmaksajista 80 % on muualla Suomessa, missä on muitakin kaupunkiseutuja. Myös niillä on MAL-sopimuksensa ja valtion lupaukset. Kun rahat eivät riitä kaikkeen, on aivan oikein, että valtio arvioi kaikkien kaupunkiseutujen hankkeet yhdessä ja ne pannaan järjestykseen hyötyjensä ja kannattavuutensa mukaan. Ja otetaan huomioon myös se, mitä valtio jo on antamassa tai antanut. Vantaa sai jo 500 M Kehärataan, Espoo on jo saanut noin 250 M metroonsa. Helsinkikin on saanut valtiolta metrorahaa Lauttasaaren osalle, summa tosin on vaatimaton Espoon ja Vantaan saamisiin nähden. Eli tasapuolisuuden hengessä vuorossa ovat nyt muiden kaupunkiseutujen ja Helsingin kannattavat hankkeet.

Antero

----------


## sub

MAL-sopimukset ovat kyllä ihan uskomatonta huttua, mutta maailma on erilainen poliitikon silmin.

----------


## hmikko

Itselleni syntyi tuosta Ylen jutusta semmoinen mielikuva, että Helsingin päättäjät ovat nyt hermostuneet jostain keskusteluista tai suunnitelmista, jotka eivät ole olleet julkisuudessa tai eivät ole mitään virallisia asiakirjoja. Hallitus ei nähdäkseni ole linjannut mitään uutta erityisen pääkaupunkiseutuvastaista. Pisara kaatui edellisellä kaudella nähdäkseni yksinkertaisesti rahan puutteeseen ja siihen, että kun kannattavuutta arvioitiin vähän paremmin, niin hanke näytti huonolta. Edellisessä hallituksessahan sekä pääministeri että valtiovarainministeri olivat voimakkaasti Pisaran kannalla, jälkimmäinen junttaamiseen asti. Tämän hallituksen linja tulisi tai tulee kai testattua Raide-Jokerin kohdalla. Ministeri Berner käsittääkseni on sillä kannalla, että Tampereen ratikkaa rahoitetaan edellisen kauden selontekoa ja aiesopimuksia noudattaen. Saman pitäisi koskea Raide-Jokeria. Jos ei koske, niin olen valmis pitämään hallitusta metsäautoteitä rakentelevina mäntteinä.

----------


## j-lu

Olen kirjoittanut tästä aiemminkin, mutta "tieverkon korjausvelka" on keskustalais-perussuomalaista pupputerminologiaa, jonka tarkoitus on ainoastaan perustella järjettömiä siltarumpuhankkeita Suomen pudasjärvillä. Korjausvelkaa ei ole likikään niin paljon kuin mainostetaan, sillä suurin osa siitä koskee teitä, joita ei syrjäseutujen autioituessa enää tarvita, joille ei ole käyttöä ja joista osan voisi laittaa pakettiin, osan jyrsiä kestopäällysteeltä sorateiksi. Ei niitä kannata korjata hirvien ja jänisten ihmeteltäväksi.

Mitä sitten tähän hallitukseen tulee, niin alusta saakka on käynyt selväksi, että kokoomus määrää rakenteista, keskusta siltarummuista. Pk-seudun poliitikkojen on tämä hallituskausi vain kärvisteltävä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olen kirjoittanut tästä aiemminkin, mutta "tieverkon korjausvelka" on keskustalais-perussuomalaista pupputerminologiaa...


Tieverkon korjausvelan määrittely on kylläkin lähtöisin Liikenneviraston virkamiehiltä. Eikä se ole asia, joka olisi syntynyt vasta tämän hallituksen aikana, vaan siitä on puhuttu jo monta hallituskautta sitten. Esimerkiksi jo 10 vuotta sitten, kun julkaistiin ns. runkoverkkosuunnitelma. Siinä on välissä ollut monenlaista hallitusta, ja kaikki muut puolueet paitsi Perussuomalaiset ovat ollet hallituksissa jakamassa niukkuutta.




> Pk-seudun poliitikkojen on tämä hallituskausi vain kärvisteltävä.


Onko se kärvistelyä, jos jokaisella hallituskaudella ei jaeta vähintään 0,5 miljardia valtion rahaa johonkin tunneliin pk-seudun metsien alle? Edellinen hallitus lupasi tulevien hallitusten puolesta 300 M Espoolle Kivenlahden metroon, sitä edellinen Espoolle 250 M Matinkylän metroon ja 500 M Vantaalle Kehärataan. Enempää ei ole voinut jakaa, kun tunnelinporaajat eivät ehdi porata.

Käytännössä Matti Vanhasen hallitus maksoi Kehäradan aloituksen. Kataisen ja Stubbin hallitukset maksoivat Kehäradan loppuosan ja Matinkylän metron alkuosan. Nyt Sipilän hallitus saa maksaa Matinkylän metron loppuosan eli suurimman osan sen valtionrahoituksesta. Stubb ja Rinne junailivat maksettavaa pääasiassa sille hallitukselle, joka tulee Sipilän hallituksen jälkeen.

Helsinki olisi voinut saada rahaa Jokeriin ja Laajasalon ratikkaan, mutta ei ole edistänyt asioita itse. On siten turha syyttää mitään mennyttä tai nykyistä hallitusta siitä, ettei Helsinki ole saanut valtion rahaa siihen, ettei ole tehnyt mitään.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Olen kirjoittanut tästä aiemminkin, mutta "tieverkon korjausvelka" on keskustalais-perussuomalaista pupputerminologiaa, jonka tarkoitus on ainoastaan perustella järjettömiä siltarumpuhankkeita Suomen pudasjärvillä. Korjausvelkaa ei ole likikään niin paljon kuin mainostetaan, sillä suurin osa siitä koskee teitä, joita ei syrjäseutujen autioituessa enää tarvita, joille ei ole käyttöä ja joista osan voisi laittaa pakettiin, osan jyrsiä kestopäällysteeltä sorateiksi. Ei niitä kannata korjata hirvien ja jänisten ihmeteltäväksi.


Sinulta unohtuu metsäteollisuudeksi kutsuttu asia. Puun kerääminen on pitkälti kiinni alimman tason tieverkosta. Jos se päästetään rappeutumaan, puun keräily täytyy tehdä pienempinä kertakuljetuksina, elikkä raakapuun hinta teollisuudelle nousee. Jos alemman tason tieverkon ylläpito lopetetaan, metsäteollisuus joutuu hinnoittelemaan itsensä ulos ehkä noin kymmenessä vuodessa bulkkituotteiden viennissä. Ja tätä bulkkiahan meidän metsäteollisuus ikävä kyllä pitkälti on.

On sitten oma asiansa, kuinka paljon meidän kannattaa satsata metsäteollisuuden kilpailuedellytyksiin. Selvää kuitenkin on, että maaseudun tieverkon kunnossapito tyydyttävällä tasolla on sinällään järkeenkäypää selvää taloudellista hyötyä tuottavaa toimintaa. Eikä tässä puhuta edes mistään kaksisista summista, korjausvelan kuittaamiseen on varattu hallituskaudelle 600 miljoonaa euroa, eli noin 200 miljoonaa vähemmän, mitä Helsingin kaupunki yksinään käyttää kadunrakentamiseen samassa ajassa.

----------


## petteri

> Sinulta unohtuu metsäteollisuudeksi kutsuttu asia. Puun kerääminen on pitkälti kiinni alimman tason tieverkosta. Jos se päästetään rappeutumaan, puun keräily täytyy tehdä pienempinä kertakuljetuksina, elikkä raakapuun hinta teollisuudelle nousee. Jos alemman tason tieverkon ylläpito lopetetaan, metsäteollisuus joutuu hinnoittelemaan itsensä ulos ehkä noin kymmenessä vuodessa bulkkituotteiden viennissä. Ja tätä bulkkiahan meidän metsäteollisuus ikävä kyllä pitkälti on.


Kyllä nykyisillä rekoilla pystytään kyllä ajamaan aika vaatimattomallakin tieverkolla, ajetaan vaan vähän hiljempaa, toki kelirikkoaika on vaikeaa, mutta se koskee myös metsäautotieverkkoa. Jos halutaan pitää teollisuuden logistiikkakustannuksia hallinnassa on huomioitava, että suurin osa puunkuljetuksen tonni-kilometreistä ajetaan aika kapealla osalla Suomen valtatie- tai kantatieverkkoa, niillä korkean rekkakuormituksen reiteillä, jotka johtavat suoraan sellu-, paperi- ja kartonkitehtaiden sekä sahojen porteille. Nuo tiet ovat nykyään yleensä aika hyvässä kunnossa. 




> On sitten oma asiansa, kuinka paljon meidän kannattaa satsata metsäteollisuuden kilpailuedellytyksiin. Selvää kuitenkin on, että maaseudun tieverkon kunnossapito tyydyttävällä tasolla on sinällään järkeenkäypää selvää taloudellista hyötyä tuottavaa toimintaa. Eikä tässä puhuta edes mistään kaksisista summista, korjausvelan kuittaamiseen on varattu hallituskaudelle 600 miljoonaa euroa, eli noin 200 miljoonaa vähemmän, mitä Helsingin kaupunki yksinään käyttää kadunrakentamiseen samassa ajassa.


Tämä vertailu ei ole minusta ihan reilu. Ei pidä rinnastaa tieverkon ylläpitoon *nykyisen rahoituksen päälle* lisättävää summaa suurkaupungin katuverkon ylläpitoon kokonaisuudessaan käytettävään summaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kyllä nykyisillä rekoilla pystytään kyllä ajamaan aika vaatimattomallakin tieverkolla, ajetaan vaan vähän hiljempaa, toki kelirikkoaika on vaikeaa, mutta se koskee myös metsäautotieverkkoa.


...eli kuljetuskustannukset nousevat, kun matka-aika pitenee ja yksittäiset kuormat pienenvät.




> Jos halutaan pitää teollisuuden logistiikkakustannuksia hallinnassa on huomioitava, että suurin osa puunkuljetuksen tonni-kilometreistä ajetaan aika kapealla osalla Suomen valtatie- tai kantatieverkkoa, niillä korkean rekkakuormituksen reiteillä, jotka johtavat suoraan sellu-, paperi- ja kartonkitehtaiden sekä sahojen porteille. Nuo tiet ovat nykyään yleensä aika hyvässä kunnossa.


Mistäs sinä tämän keksit? Huomattava osa puutavarastahan tulee teollisuudelle rautatiekuljetuksina, eli metsistä puu toimitetaan rautateiden tukkienlastauspaikoille, jos määränpää ei ole lähellä. Eikä sitä paitsi tehtaille tulevista teistä kerry niin montaa kilometriä, että sen tieverkon ylläpito olisi mikään erityinen kustannus.

Ja teemasta jatkaakseni: niin kauan kuin maataloutta harjoitetaan Suomessa, täytyy myös maatiloille olla toimiva tieverkko, taikka toimitukset elintarviketeollisuudelle eivät toimi. Ja ikävä kyllä myös väestön vähentyessä ei tieverkkoa voida noin vain pienentää, jos halutaan, että kylille ylipäätään pääsee. Vasta kun kylä on täysin autioitunut, voidaan tien ylläpito kylälle lopettaa.

----------


## j-lu

> Sinulta unohtuu metsäteollisuudeksi kutsuttu asia.


Suomessa pitäisi vähitellen ymmärtää se, että markkinataloudessa yksityiset toimijat käyvät kauppaa. Jos kauppa ei kannata ilman, että kaikkea verotetaan "todella paljon" ja verottamalla riistetyillä rahoilla rakennetaan metsäautoteitä, se kauppa ei tosiaankaan kannata ja sietäisi kuolla pois. Siinä vapautuisi työvoimaa ja pääomaa tekemään jotain kannattavaa, jotain mitä ei tarvitsisi tukea.

Metsäautoteissä ei ole kyse mistään muusta kuin eturyhmäpolitiikasta. Muiden varoista jaetaan metsänomistajille. Voitaisiin siirtää maatalousministeriön budjettiin, liikenteestä ei ole kyse.

----------


## petteri

> Mistäs sinä tämän keksit? Huomattava osa puutavarastahan tulee teollisuudelle rautatiekuljetuksina, eli metsistä puu toimitetaan rautateiden tukkienlastauspaikoille, jos määränpää ei ole lähellä. Eikä sitä paitsi tehtaille tulevista teistä kerry niin montaa kilometriä, että sen tieverkon ylläpito olisi mikään erityinen kustannus.


Vuonna 2013 76 prosenttia puusta toimitettiin suoraan tehtaille kuorma-autolla, 22 prosenttia tuli junalla ja 2 prosenttia vesitse. Junakuljetuksissa kuorma-auto yleensä vie kuorman ensin asemalle, junakuljetusten osuus on kyllä viime vuosina ollut aika voimakkaassa laskussa. Toki kuljetuskustannuksilla on metsäteollisuudelle merkitystä, mutta tieverkon kunnon merkitystä ei siinä pidä yliarvioida, varsinkaan tieverkon nykytason ylittävältä osalta.

http://www.metla.fi/metinfo/tilasto/...4/vsk14_05.pdf

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... Siinä vapautuisi työvoimaa ja pääomaa tekemään jotain kannattavaa, jotain mitä ei tarvitsisi tukea.
> 
> Metsäautoteissä ei ole kyse mistään muusta kuin eturyhmäpolitiikasta. Muiden varoista jaetaan metsänomistajille. Voitaisiin siirtää maatalousministeriön budjettiin, liikenteestä ei ole kyse.


Meillä on Suomessa sellainen periaate, että tieverkko on julkinen hyödyke, joka on kaikkien käytössä. Yksityismailla olevat metsäautotiet eivät ole julkisia teitä, eikä valtio niitä kustanna.

Periaatteessa tuosta tieverkon julkisena hyödykkeenä olemisesta voidaan luopua. Sillä ei vaan ole kovin vahvaa kannatusta, kun aletaan puhua tiemaksuista. Toisin sanoen, demokratian keinoin on päädytty julkiseen tieverkkoon, ja siinä halutaan pysyä. Se, että tukkiretkatkin saavat tieverkkoa käyttää on yhtä lailla valtion tukea tukkirekoille kuin kaikelle muullekin tieliikenteelle, henkilöautot ja moottoripyörät mukaan lukien. Aika vaikea on perustella, että tukkirekka ei saa tietä ilman eri korvausta käyttää, mutta vaikkapa Lidlin ruokarekka saa. Tai kun mökille matkaavan helsinkiläisperheen katumaasturi ei maksa tiemaksua, onko se pankkialan eturyhmäpolitiikkaa, jos perheenpää on töissä pankissa?

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> Meillä on Suomessa sellainen periaate, että tieverkko on julkinen hyödyke, joka on kaikkien käytössä. Yksityismailla olevat metsäautotiet eivät ole julkisia teitä, eikä valtio niitä kustanna.


Uuteen metsäautotiehen saa tukea 30-50 prosettia kustannuksista, kunnostamiseen 40-60 prossaa. Mitä pohjoisemmassa, sitä enemmän. Ehdot ovat käytännössä sellaiset, että kaikki tiet täyttävät ne. 

Siis julkista tukea. Valtion rahoja. Veroilla kerätty. Metsäkeskus jakaa. Tulonsiirtoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uuteen metsäautotiehen saa tukea 30-50 prosettia kustannuksista, kunnostamiseen 40-60 prossaa.


Siis väität, että tieverkon korjausvelka tarkoittaa yksityisten metsäautoteiden kunnostamista?

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siis väität, että tieverkon korjausvelka tarkoittaa yksityisten metsäautoteiden kunnostamista?


No mä esim en väitä että pelkästään, mutta fakta on että :
- Liikenneministeriö haluaa sallia 100 tonnia panavat rekat kaikilla pääteillämme vaikka mikään muu EU maa ei sallli. Tämä on se joka aiheuttaa sitä "korjausvelkaa" kun mon i tie pitää rakentaa uudestaan. Samalla huononnetaan rautateiden kilpailukykyä. No mihin rautatietavaraliikennettä Suomessa enää tarvita kun raskaat rekat korvaavat junat ja EU-pakotteet vähentävät Venäjän liikennettä ja liikennettä länsimaihin ei ole?
- Päätiet eivät ole koskaan aiemmin olleet niin hyvässä kunossa kuin nyt, todellista korjausvelkaa on ruuhka-Suomeessa jossa liikennettä on eniten ja jotkut tieosuudet vanhentuneita ja vaarallisia risteyksien ja liittymien osalta
- Jotkut liioittelevat teiden huonoa kuntia. Esim ennen eduskuntavaaleja kuuntelin yhdessä kirjastossa vaalipaneelia jossa toistakymentä naiskansanedustajaehdokasta esitti eri näkemyksiä laidasta laitaan. Perussuomalaisten ehdokas oli innoklas moottoripyöräilijä ja hän kirosi teiden kuoppaisuutta. No onko mottoripyörä sitten välttämättömyyshyödyke jos autolla kuitenkin voi turvallisesti ajaa?
- Autoliittolaiset väittävät että autoilijoilta kerätyistä veroista vain murto-osa palautuu teiden ylläpitoon. Unohtavat tosin että kaupungeissa katuja ei rakenna eikä korjaa valtio ja että isot hankkeet kuten E18-moottoritie ja Lahden motarikaan aikoinaan ei rahoitettu teiden ylläpitobudjetista,vaan ihan muista momenteista, ja että osa autoveroista palautuu veronpalautuksina työmatkavähennyksinä  ja dieselpolttonesteveron huojennuksena

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Siis väität, että tieverkon korjausvelka tarkoittaa yksityisten metsäautoteiden kunnostamista?


En väitä. Väitän, että valtio tukee metsäautoteiden rakentamista ja kunnostusta. Eli että olit väärässä väittäessäsi, ettei tue. 

Turunen taisi siirtää keskustelun metsäautoteihin. Mulle on ihan sama mistä keskustellaan. Pointtina se, että kauas on pitkä matka ja jotain kannattavuuslaskentaa pitäisi harjoittaa muunkin kuin pk-seudun infran suhteen.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Pointtina se, että kauas on pitkä matka ja jotain kannattavuuslaskentaa pitäisi harjoittaa muunkin kuin pk-seudun infran suhteen.


Ja piilopremissinä se, että näin ei jo nyt tehtäisi. Ihan purematta en niele.

----------


## Melamies

> No mä esim en väitä että pelkästään, mutta fakta on että :
> - Liikenneministeriö haluaa sallia 100 tonnia panavat rekat kaikilla pääteillämme vaikka mikään muu EU maa ei sallli. Tämä on se joka aiheuttaa sitä "korjausvelkaa" kun mon i tie pitää rakentaa uudestaan. Samalla huononnetaan rautateiden kilpailukykyä. No mihin rautatietavaraliikennettä Suomessa enää tarvita kun raskaat rekat korvaavat junat ja EU-pakotteet vähentävät Venäjän liikennettä ja liikennettä länsimaihin ei ole?
> - Päätiet eivät ole koskaan aiemmin olleet niin hyvässä kunossa kuin nyt, todellista korjausvelkaa on ruuhka-Suomeessa jossa liikennettä on eniten ja jotkut tieosuudet vanhentuneita ja vaarallisia risteyksien ja liittymien osalta
> - Jotkut liioittelevat teiden huonoa kuntia. Esim ennen eduskuntavaaleja kuuntelin yhdessä kirjastossa vaalipaneelia jossa toistakymentä naiskansanedustajaehdokasta esitti eri näkemyksiä laidasta laitaan. Perussuomalaisten ehdokas oli innoklas moottoripyöräilijä ja hän kirosi teiden kuoppaisuutta. No onko mottoripyörä sitten välttämättömyyshyödyke jos autolla kuitenkin voi turvallisesti ajaa?
> - Autoliittolaiset väittävät että autoilijoilta kerätyistä veroista vain murto-osa palautuu teiden ylläpitoon. Unohtavat tosin että kaupungeissa katuja ei rakenna eikä korjaa valtio ja että isot hankkeet kuten E18-moottoritie ja Lahden motarikaan aikoinaan ei rahoitettu teiden ylläpitobudjetista,vaan ihan muista momenteista, ja että osa autoveroista palautuu veronpalautuksina työmatkavähennyksinä  ja dieselpolttonesteveron huojennuksena
> 
> t. Rainer


Mikä on mielestäsi sanan "fakta" merkitys? Ehdotan, että jatkossa kirjoitat sen sijaan "mielestäni".

Teiden huonoa kuntoa ei tarvitse liioitella. Sen huomaa niillä ajaessaan, sekä näköhavainnoilla, että liikunta- ja tukielimillään. 

Mitä tarkoitat dieselpolttonesteveron huojennuksella ja miten se muka palautuu yhtään mihinkään?

----------


## Antero Alku

> En väitä. Väitän, että valtio tukee metsäautoteiden rakentamista ja kunnostusta. Eli että olit väärässä väittäessäsi, ettei tue.


Kirjoitin, ettei valtio kustanna metsäautoteitä. Jos tukeminen tarkoittaa mielestäsi kustantamista, niin sitten olin väärässä. Minulle tukeminen on tukemista, joka on eri asia kuin kustantaminen eli pääasiallinen rahoittaminen.

Tuo oli kuitenkin sivujuonne, sillä kirjoitin liikenneverkon korjausvelasta. Liikenneviraston hallinnassa olevan tieverkon korjausvelka ja kunnossapito ovat eri asia kuin yksityisteiden tukeminen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä on mielestäsi sanan "fakta" merkitys? Ehdotan, että jatkossa kirjoitat sen sijaan "mielestäni".
> 
> Teiden huonoa kuntoa ei tarvitse liioitella. Sen huomaa niillä ajaessaan, sekä näköhavainnoilla, että liikunta- ja tukielimillään. 
> 
> Mitä tarkoitat dieselpolttonesteveron huojennuksella ja miten se muka palautuu yhtään mihinkään?


Työmatkojen verovähennysoikeuden takia palautetaan veroja niille joilla on pitkä työmatka, ja jos ajaa dieselillä jolla polttonestevero on pienempi kuin bensiiinillä, saa käytännössä sekä auton tankattua yhteiskunnan piiikkiin. Maksimaalista verovähennysoikeutta pystyvät hyödyntämään ne jotka asuvat n 50 km päässä työpaikastaan eikä ole suoraa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä. Omalla autolla yömatkavähennys on 0,25 /km ja jos ajaa vuodessa työmatkoja 22000 km niin 35% veroprosentilla saa puhtaana käteen n 1700  . Diesel perheauton polttoainekulut ovat vastaavilta ajoilta n 1600 . Eli satasen "tienaa" vuodessa. 

Jos ajaa nopeusrajoitusten mukaan niin ei juuri mitkään muut tiet kuin maaseudun kylätiet joissa liikenne on harvaa, ole niin huonossa kunnossa että ajaminen olisi vaarallista tai kuluttaisi autoa. Tietysti suomen keliolosuhteet talvella vaikuttavat liikenteen turvallisuuteen aika paljon, ja teiden kuntoon keväisin kun on kelirikko, mutta se ongelma ei poistuisi muutoin kun valamalla asfaltin alle puolen metrin paksuinen betonikansi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Diesel perheauton polttoainekulut ovat vastaavilta ajoilta n 1600 . Eli satasen "tienaa" vuodessa.


Riippuu hyvin paljon auton kulutuksesta ja autoilijan ajotavasta. Ja jotenkin tässä kuulostaa siltä, että ei huomioida ollenkaan että diesel autosta maksetaan myös hieman kovempaa veroa kuin bensa-autosta. Ja muutenkin otetaan huomioon vain muuttuvat kulut, ei kiinteitä kuluja. Auto on halvin kulkuneuvo jos lasketaan vain ja ainoastaan polltoainekuluja (ei auton hankkimiskustannusta, veroja, vakuutuksia  ja yms. kuluja) ne eivät vain valitettavasti ole kuin osa kokonaiskustannuksista. 




> Jos ajaa nopeusrajoitusten mukaan niin ei juuri mitkään muut tiet kuin maaseudun kylätiet joissa liikenne on harvaa, ole niin huonossa kunnossa että ajaminen olisi vaarallista tai kuluttaisi autoa. Tietysti suomen keliolosuhteet talvella vaikuttavat liikenteen turvallisuuteen aika paljon, ja teiden kuntoon keväisin kun on kelirikko, mutta se ongelma ei poistuisi muutoin kun valamalla asfaltin alle puolen metrin paksuinen betonikansi.t. Rainer


Jotenkin pelottavaa tämänkaltaiset, ilmeisesti kehä 3 sisäpuoliset näkemykset asioista, jotka eivät vain valitettavasti kohtaa todellista realiteettia täällä "periferiassa" (tai ehkä paremminkin paremmassa osassa Suomea?). On totta, että tien heikot kohdat ovat hyvin harvoin vaarallisia tai vaurioittaisivat/kuluttaisivat autoa jos vain jaksaa aina ajaa maksimissaan 40 km/h. Sillä nopeudella onkin mukavaa taittaa Suomea päästä päähän. Muutenkin nykyään vaadittu tehokkuus yms. vaatii enemmän nopeutta ja mahdollisuutta siirtyä pitkiäkin välimatkoja, eli tien heikkous ei saa eikä voi johtaa siihen, että nopeuksia merkittävästi laskettaisiin.
Pääteilläkin paikkausta paikkauksen päälle ja kohta siellä on taas reikiä, joihin ajaminen kovalla vauhdilla on varmasti vaarallista ja autoa kuluttavaa. Tekisi mieli nostaa hattua nykyhallitukselle, asfaltointeja on ollut huomattavasti tämän kevään jälkeen mutta lienevät jo edellishallituksen kautena päätettyjä töitä. Kyllä Suomen tieverkko on suurin osin valitettavan heikossa kunnossa vaikka kuinka yrittäisi päinvastaista väittää jostain pk-seudulta. Esim. tie 610 Joutsa-Korpilahti oli jo vuosia sitten aivan katastrofaalisessa tilassa, kymmeniä kilometrejä poikittaista uraa ja halkeamaa. Tuntui kuin olisi reunamerkinnöillä ajanut. Ymmärtäisi jos olisi jokin soratie mutta nyt kuitenkin puhutaan sentään seututie tasoisesta tiestä. Toivottavasti tama tie on jo saanut kipeästi kaipaamansa korjauksen.

----------


## Melamies

> Riippuu hyvin paljon auton kulutuksesta ja autoilijan ajotavasta. Ja jotenkin tässä kuulostaa siltä, että ei huomioida ollenkaan että diesel autosta maksetaan myös hieman kovempaa veroa kuin bensa-autosta. Ja muutenkin otetaan huomioon vain muuttuvat kulut, ei kiinteitä kuluja. Auto on halvin kulkuneuvo jos lasketaan vain ja ainoastaan polltoainekuluja (ei auton hankkimiskustannusta, veroja, vakuutuksia  ja yms. kuluja) ne eivät vain valitettavasti ole kuin osa kokonaiskustannuksista.


Katainen nosti jatkuvasti polttoaineveroja ymmärtämättä sen kansantaloutta lamaannuttavaa vaikutusta. Lisäksi on sitten bensa-autoistakin maksettava "tilapäinen" ajoneuvovero, jonka kerääminen vie varmaan puolet sen tuotosta.
Vaikka tekniikan kehittyessä autojen polttoaineeksi sopisi jossain vaiheessa kraanavesi, valtio kyllä osaa ottaa omansa, jotta liikkuminen olisi harvaan asutussa Suomessa mahdollisimman kallista.





> Jotenkin pelottavaa tämänkaltaiset, ilmeisesti kehä 3 sisäpuoliset näkemykset asioista, jotka eivät vain valitettavasti kohtaa todellista realiteettia täällä "periferiassa" (tai ehkä paremminkin paremmassa osassa Suomea?). On totta, että tien heikot kohdat ovat hyvin harvoin vaarallisia tai vaurioittaisivat/kuluttaisivat autoa jos vain jaksaa aina ajaa maksimissaan 40 km/h. Sillä nopeudella onkin mukavaa taittaa Suomea päästä päähän. Muutenkin nykyään vaadittu tehokkuus yms. vaatii enemmän nopeutta ja mahdollisuutta siirtyä pitkiäkin välimatkoja, eli tien heikkous ei saa eikä voi johtaa siihen, että nopeuksia merkittävästi laskettaisiin.
> Pääteilläkin paikkausta paikkauksen päälle ja kohta siellä on taas reikiä, joihin ajaminen kovalla vauhdilla on varmasti vaarallista ja autoa kuluttavaa. Tekisi mieli nostaa hattua nykyhallitukselle, asfaltointeja on ollut huomattavasti tämän kevään jälkeen mutta lienevät jo edellishallituksen kautena päätettyjä töitä. Kyllä Suomen tieverkko on suurin osin valitettavan heikossa kunnossa vaikka kuinka yrittäisi päinvastaista väittää jostain pk-seudulta. Esim. tie 610 Joutsa-Korpilahti oli jo vuosia sitten aivan katastrofaalisessa tilassa, kymmeniä kilometrejä poikittaista uraa ja halkeamaa. Tuntui kuin olisi reunamerkinnöillä ajanut. Ymmärtäisi jos olisi jokin soratie mutta nyt kuitenkin puhutaan sentään seututie tasoisesta tiestä. Toivottavasti tama tie on jo saanut kipeästi kaipaamansa korjauksen.


Naulan kantaan! Liikun kehä 3:n molemmin puolin ja esimerkkejä teiden hoidon ja korjauksen laiminlyönneistä löytyy myös kehä 3:n sisäpuolelta. Ehkäpä otan apumiehen mukaan kuvaamaan pahimmat paikat. Tosin tosiasioille sokeille kuvatkan eivät riitä.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Onko hallituksella kauko(juna)liikennepolitiikkaa? Ainakin se on kovin passiivista: antaa VR:n huseerata niin kuin parhaaksi näkee. Avaamalla liikennettä kilpailulle toivotaan asioiden ehkä parantuvan itsekseen. Tämä on itsepetosta. Jotta kaukojunien voisi toivoa pärjäävän kilpailussa, pitäisi valtion huolehtia ratojen riittävästä kunnosta ja tasosta. Ei VR:llekään ole paljon iloa investoida nopeaan (200 km/h) kalustoon, jos sillä pitää körötellä sataa neljää kymppiä. Mahdolliset kilpailijat vaatisivat toimiakseen lisää kapasiteettia ja suurempia nopeuksia. Muuten toiminta ei ole kannattavaa.
Nykyinen käytäntö johtaa kaukojunien supistuksiin, mikä ei voi olla toivottava lopputulos. Koko maan kaukoliikenteen kannalta junien tärkein ominaisuus on niiden nopeus. Ilman minkäänlaisia suurnopeusjuniakin raideliikenne on lähes kaksi kertaa nopeampi kuin maanteitse. Tämä tietysti edellyttää, että radat ovat vastaavassa kunnossa eikä raideyhteys ole ainakaan kovin epäsuora.
Juha

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Anne Berner aikoo ihan tosissaan laittaa toimeksi:

Taksihinnoittelu vapaaksi, taksi saa ottaa matkustajia mistä tahansa, alle 10 000 EUR liikevaihto vuodessa ei kuljetustoiminnassa edellytä toimilupaa, joukkoliikenteen reittiliikenneluvista ja kutsuliikenneluvista luovutaan, valtion liikenneväylät eriytetään omaan yhtiöönsä jne.

Mutta ainakin hallituskumppani perussuomalaiset, taksiyrittäjät jne. ovat jo torjumassa Bernerin ehdotuksia, joten saa nähdä, miten käy:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/taksiliikentee...ilupaa/8818777
http://yle.fi/uutiset/berner_vaylat_...htiota/8818830
http://yle.fi/uutiset/bernerin_taksi...?ref=leiki-uup
http://yle.fi/uutiset/taksiyrittajie...duilta/8819103
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/autot/art-2000001161207.html
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...001161261.html
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ar...001161197.html
http://www.iltalehti.fi/uutiset/2016...36103_uu.shtml

----------


## hmikko

Oma ensireaktioni oli, että jos tämä alkaa näyttää siltä, että Berner tekee liikenneverkolla Carunat, niin persut lähtee hallituksesta ja ollaan taas lähtöruudussa koko hallitusohjelman suhteen.

----------


## tlajunen

"Liikennekaari" lähti siis nyt vasta lausuntokierrokselle. Epäilenpä, että projekti palaa kierrokselta aika kattavasti tyrmättynä joidenkin hallituspuolueiden - ehkä jopa itse keskustan - suunnalta, joten aika härski pitää Bernerin olla mikäli lähtee täysimittaisena tuota ajamaan.

Ehkä ideana olikin se, että ympätään pakettiin kaikki mahdollinen ja etenkin mahdoton, joten saadaan joitain uudistuksia läpi.

(Jotkut ideat itse asiassa olivat varsin hyviä. Kuten valtakunnallinen järjestelmä, jossa kaikki kulkumuodot ovat jäseninä, jolloin yksittäiselle matkalle voisi hankkia yhden standardimuotoisen lipun riippumatta kulkuvälineiden tyypistä. Kunhan järjestelmää ei toimita Tieto eikä Accenture.)

----------


## hmikko

> Kunhan järjestelmää ei toimita Tieto eikä Accenture.


Se virtsa lienee jo housuissa. Waltti-kortteja on mainoslauseen mukaan jo käytössä 110 000 kpl ja systeemissä mukana mm. Oulu ja kohtsillään Tampere ja Turku. Systeemin toimittaja Tieto Oy, joka on myös VR:n nykyisen ja HSL:n tulevan systeemin toimittaja. Ks.http://www.lmj.fi/

----------


## sm3

On se jännä kun ei varmaan ymmärretä kilpailuttaa millään muulla kriteereillä kuin hinta, kallimmaksi se huonosti tehty tulee kun sitä paikataan ja paikataan kun kerralla hyvin tehty vähän kalliimpi voisi tulla halvemmaksi. Eikös sitä laatua kannattais kanssa kilpailuttaa, ja tutkia miten yritys on edelliset  hommansa hoitanut.

----------


## killerpop

> Se virtsa lienee jo housuissa. Waltti-kortteja on mainoslauseen mukaan jo käytössä 110 000 kpl ja systeemissä mukana mm. Oulu ja kohtsillään Tampere ja Turku. Systeemin toimittaja Tieto Oy, joka on myös VR:n nykyisen ja HSL:n tulevan systeemin toimittaja. Ks.http://www.lmj.fi/


Mutta Waltilla tuskin on tämän kanssa tekemistä, enempi tässä ostetaan yhden myyntikanavan kautta lippu koko matkalle. Että matkaketju ylipäänsä on mahdollinen, tulee varaus tapahtua jokaisen (kaukoliikenne)tuottajan liikennevälineeseen, jotta ei tapahtuisi ylibookkausta.

Itse näen tämän erinomaisena mahdollisuutena nykyisille alan palveluverkostojen järjestäjille. Varmaan suurimpia haasteita on clearing, jotta jokainen tuottaja saa sille kuuluvansa korvauksen. Toisaalta mobiiliapplikaatio, joka tekee näissä myyntikanavissa kerralla ko varaukset, ei liene mahdoton toteuttaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Mutta Waltilla tuskin on tämän kanssa tekemistä, enempi tässä ostetaan yhden myyntikanavan kautta lippu koko matkalle. Että matkaketju ylipäänsä on mahdollinen, tulee varaus tapahtua jokaisen (kaukoliikenne)tuottajan liikennevälineeseen, jotta ei tapahtuisi ylibookkausta.


Toki, mutta tuon myyntikanavan täytynee joka tapauksessa tehdä nuo tarvittavat varaukset ja muut käytössä oleviin Tiedon systeemeihin, ts. siitä, että Tieto on aika iso osa kokonaisuutta ei taida päästä välttiin. Ja vähän epäilen, että mistään siunaantuisi uudenlaista hankintaosaamista valtakunnalliseen systeemiin, kun alalla näköjään melkein kaikki on totuttu tilaamaan Tiedolta.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jos yhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä toteutuu, kuten nyt on esitetty, niin valtio ei itse ryhdy tilaamaan mitään sovellusta, vaan asettaa pelkät standardit. Käytännössä jatkossa joukkoliikenteen taikka julkisen liikenteen harjoittamisen ehtona tulee olemaan avoimet rajapinnat kolmansille osapuolille, eli Waltin, HSL:n Onnibussin, Uberin ja siis ihan kaikkien liikennepalveluiden tuottajien pitää myydä lippunsa sellaisina, että jokin toinen osapuoli voi välittää näitä lippuja eteenpäin mobiilisti. Käytännössä ratkaisu lienee kaksiulotteinen viivakoodi tai miksei pelkkä lippunumero tai tunnus ihan tekstinä. Yhdistelmälippuja voi ryhtyä sitten myymään uudet niin sanotut MaaS-palveluntuottajat, joille jää myös täysi vapaus hinnoitella kokonaisuutensa, esimerkiksi mahdollisuus tarjota liikkumispalveluita kuukausimaksua vastaan. MaaS-operaattori toki sitten tulouttaa itse liikennepalvelun tuottajille heidän määrittämän hinnan. Valtio ei siis tilaa mitään softia, vaan pitää huolen rajapinnoista, standardeista ja regulaatiosta yleensä niin, että pienilläkin toimijoilla on mahdollisuus päästä järjestelmään mukaan, niin liikennepalvelun tuottajina kuin MaaS-palveluiden myyjänäkin.

Ja aika varmasti joku tekee myös aivan perusversion MaaS-palveluista, eli yksinkertaisen mobiilisovelluksen reittioppaan kera, jolla yksinkertaisesti saa koostettua yhden lipun eri toimijoiden lipuista ja hinta sama kuin erilliset liput erikseen ostettuina ilman mitään alennuksia, paketteja tms.

----------


## aaltos

Suomi Areena keskustelussa liikenneministeri Berner kertoi tänään, että hallitusohjelmassa on ajatus lisätä lähijunaliikennettä ja tarjota tätä mahdollisuutta uusille operaattoreille. Lisäksi hän kertoi raiteiden käyttöasteen olevan Suomessa 35 %, mikä on Euroopan alhaisimpia lukuja. Joten raiteille kyllä mahtuisi lisää liikennettä. Tietysti joillain asemaväleillä käyttöaste on paljon enemmän.

Sakari Aalto

----------

